# How Much Substrate Do I Need?



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

Setting up a pyno nat tank and am ordering my substrate online.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21432

How many bags would you suggest I buy?

Thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What size tank and how deep do you want it to be?


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

ya sorry, 90 gallon, and i guess deep enough to ground a few fake plants, so i dont need it that deep


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would say start with 1lb per gallon and that should give you about 2" deep... you can add more if you choose.

To give you an idea, 95-100lbs of dry sand is about 1 cubic foot... you can measure your aquarium (prob 48 x 18 ish) and figure it out.


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

perfect thanks!


----------

